# Making a DG Custom Skin - They're heeeeeere! Pic on P.2



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

DecalGirl sent me the template in a zip file.  Their instructions were unclear (to me) and I have no idea what to do with it, or how to go about making it into a skin with my photo.

Can anyone walk me through it?  Please?  Do I need a special program?


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

You do need a program that reads .psd files (and does layers) as that is what the template is.  I use photoshop elements.  Some use a free program called Gimp.  (I think thats the right name)  And I think Paint shop Pro will read .psd too.  

If you don't have photoshop elements, adobe has a free trial download on their website.  Its for 30 days, so you could use it to do your skin and not have to worry about purchasing it (unless your like me and fall in love with it and buy it! I did the free trial 2 years ago and haven't looked back since!)

I hope other members that know the other programs will chime in.  I'm only knowledgeable about photoshop Elements and can try to walk you through that if you decide to use it.  (though I have elements 6, and the download is for a newer version)

Valeri


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks, I'll have to look into that free trial thing from Adobe, since I don't have any of the other programs.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

without the red grid marks, I personally found it worthless.    (I had a catamaran I wanted in the left side, between the left buttons and the screen, and without grid marks, had no way of knowing where it would fall.)  (I have Photoshop Elements 7.)


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is a link to download the old template with the red outline. Its on mobileread's forum. Its at the bottom of the first post on this thread.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44652


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree, there is no way you can design it without the red lines.  Silly Amazon.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

got it.  Now, what are the Elements directions?


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

open up your template.. you want to open the psd file, not open a new page then add the file. Straight open it.

When you add your "stuff" (pictures, papers, elements, whatever you are using to create the skin) place them under the mask layer and above the black background layer. I use the "place" option in the file drop down menu to add my pictures into the layer template. Others open them up as separate files and drag them from the bottom bin into the layer file. I highly prefer the place option.










Just keep adding in the things you want, making sure they stay under the mask and above the art layer. Basically consider the art layer your background. both sides of the kindle are connected...so if you add something in that is big, it will overlap onto the other side. Make sure to erase the areas you don't want to show, or layer them to work out to not show. You can move your layers up and down by moving them in the layer list to the right. Everything you add in will show up in that list.

I'm sure there's more you might want to know... so feel free to ask me any questions. I'll try to help as best I can. I do have an older version of photoshop, so mine might not look exactly like yours. I think the basics are the same though.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

OH!!!! very important...  When  you go to save it, be sure to rename the file so that you don't save over the original template file.  Save as a psd file so that you can come back in and alter it if needed (you never know), but when you get ready to send it to decalgirl, you'll need to then save it as a full size jpg, with the red lines invisible.  (you can make any layer invisible by clicking on the eye next to it in the layer list)

This is the first time I've tried to give photoshop directions, so hopefully I'm not confusing you guys more than you already are.  Its really easy once you get going.  I'll check back here often to see if you need any more help and I won't mind if anyone else wants to join in helping give the directions.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

THANK YOU~! However, I followed your direction, and no matter which layer eye I click, the red lines don't go away. Help? (and here's what I have so far)










or this


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

The red lines are labeled "Cutlines.  Very tippy top layer.  

I love your picture!!!! Gorgeous!  That skin would be amazing printed!! The colors are awesome.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

That'd be a great skin!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks, guys!  Figures I'd figure it out after I bought 2 regular skins.  Glad at least they were 30% off.  Yeah, I'm going to clean this up, and order asap tomorrow or tonight.  My baby arrives today.    (woo hooooooooooo)


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok, so I downloaded the program and put together some files. Now my biggest problem is deciding which I like the best.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I REALLY like the second one!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

the 2nd one is beautiful, but most of the flower(s) will be cut out on the front.  

question re finalizing it before you send it to them...what's the deal with merging layers, but not certain layers?  Again, please dumb it down.  LOL

thank you!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Gwennie.. I love that second one you posted with the coast line.  Gorgeous!! 

Dnagirl, I actually like your first one because it would be stunning printed.  The second one would be gorgeous on the back of the kindle, but you lose the flowers on the front.  You could move the picture around so that the flowers fall outside the screen box on the front maybe?  Or create a black and white screen saver to use with the skin?  

Gwennie, 
I didn't merge my layers per say, when I sent it to decal girl... I made the cutlines invisible and erased the "fits amazon2" on the screen part, then saved as a full size Jpg.. Creating two files.  My psd with out any layers merged (so that I can edit) and a jpg to send off to decal girl.  When you save it as the jpg, it will automatically merge everything together for that file, but does not alter the psd file.  That has been my work around to merging layers since I started working in photoshop.  But I like to be able to edit all the time, never know when I'll notice something messed up or decide I want to add something in or take something out.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I've decided I'm definitely getting the first one.  I think maybe I'll work a little more on the second one, although I don't mind that you can only see a little bit of the flowers on the front.  I'll play with it.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Valerie, I can't thank you enough for your help!!!  Without you, I wouldn't have been able to get this (the first one) custom decal of my favorite photo done to their satisfaction.  I'll be ordering it today.  I'll keep the other one for down the road.  the first will match my baby blue Noreve and custom Borsa Bella better.

You are the best!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok, I saved mine as .jpg files and sent them to DecalGirl, but they emailed me back and said I only sent them screenshots and they need the full file.  I don't know what I did wrong?

I pulled up the file as a .psd in Elements, then did a "save as" and chose .jpg.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't know!  But at least you got an email reply from them.  I'm still waiting.  and I sent it to them on Saturday.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

hmmm  I don't know either!  When the jpg settings come up after you hit save (little box asking what setting you want the jpg set at) choose maximum.  And you need the file to be 300 dpi, but it should already be that if you worked off the template.  So, I'm at a loss to whats gone wrong too!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I sent them another email to see if we can troubleshoot the problem.  This is so frustrating!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

you might also upload it to a site like box.net so that they can download the jpg instead of saving it off a photobucket link.  for the two of mine that have been sent in for printing, thats how I've done it and they've chosen the box.net file each time.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> you might also upload it to a site like box.net so that they can download the jpg instead of saving it off a photobucket link. for the two of mine that have been sent in for printing, thats how I've done it and they've chosen the box.net file each time.


The file I sent them wasn't the Photobucket one. It was the Jpeg I had saved to my hard drive. Unless I'm misunderstanding you. I only used the photobucket files to put the pictures here.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

No, thats what I was thinking that maybe you linked to a photobucket picture.  I tend to upload everything to photobucket, so was just assuming.  Was trying to figure out what might have been the issue to help out, but thats all I could come up with that maybe the jpg was too small or something.  Let me know what Decalgirl says!  I hope your able to figure this out.  I wish I was more help!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Did you attach the jpg file to the email, or just copy the pic into the base of the email?

Oh, and they replied to me, and my order is being processed now.  woot!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> Did you attach the jpg file to the email, or just copy the pic into the base of the email?
> 
> Oh, and they replied to me, and my order is being processed now. woot!


I attached the file.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I figured it out.  When you attach a large photo in Yahoo Mail, it automatically reduces it.  I had to click an option in Yahoo mail to not reduce the file and now they'll get the full sized jpeg.  WHEW!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Placed the order for my two customs today.  I did play with the orchid more so you could see the flowers more.  So excited to get them and change my skin!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Can you show us what you sent?  
deb


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

drenee said:


> Can you show us what you sent?
> deb


Sure! I went with the sunset and the smaller white and purple orchid.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

They shipped already on the 14th!  I'm so excited!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG, the purple and white orchid, BEAUTIFUL.  
You did a wonderful job.
You should have them anyday now.
deb


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous skins! Great job!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

They arrived today and they look beautiful. The resolution on the orchid is amazing and I love the matte finish. The only thing I'm not thrilled with is that it seems the back panel is a little small. There's more of the Kindle exposed than I'd like, although with it being in the Oberon, it doesn't show much anyway.

So here are the pictures of the orchid, which I put on right away. I'll put on the sunset next and use my River Garden Oberon in saddle. I have a bad camera and bad lighting, so they aren't great, but you can get the idea. Oh and I just noticed that I missed a dot on the bottom row! 

Front









Back









With my Oberon Peacock in green


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!!  I really love how it turned out!  Can't wait to see the other one.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

very pretty!!!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Your orchid skin turned out beautifully; thanks for sharing.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> Your orchid skin turned out beautifully; thanks for sharing.


Agree, looks phenominal.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

LOVE it! I also realized that I really seem to like the skins that have just a hint of the cover color in them. Awesome! Thanks for sharing. =)


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I'm really loving it!


----------



## mysteryrdr (Apr 16, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------

